

Google (translate) is stupid - NOT - mrpixel
http://translate.google.com/#de|en|google ist doof

======
achompas
Spanish is fine:

<http://translate.google.com/#es|en|google%20es%20estupido>

[http://translate.google.com/#es|en|google%20es%20un%20estupi...](http://translate.google.com/#es|en|google%20es%20un%20estupido)

(the former translates to correct english, the latter is correct spanish)

------
cleverjake
In case one is unaware, google's translation service is built upon 'high
grade' translations - originally from UN translation logs. So, if you actually
get a few hundred sites to provide incorrect translations for a specific
phrase, you could theoretically game google translate in this manner.

------
dangrossman
I've seen other examples of obviously wrong translations a machine wouldn't
come up with -- there must be a feedback mechanism somewhere that people (non-
employees) can provide a translation, and some people abusing it.

~~~
bjxrn
I thought this was widely known but when you hover over translated text,
whether this is on the Google Translate page, or at a translated site, you get
the option to correct the translated text if you want.

I don't know if this has always been the case, but I'm pretty sure it's been
around for a few years.

------
wleahcim
But naive...

[http://translate.google.com/#de%7Cen%7Cgoogle%20ist%20wirkli...](http://translate.google.com/#de%7Cen%7Cgoogle%20ist%20wirklich%20doof)

------
mrpixel
For you non-German speakers out there "google ist doof" actually says that
Google IS stupid. It doesn't happen with a capital G, though.

~~~
cobrausn
If you go the opposite direction (English -> German), the translation doesn't
exhibit the negation that the German -> English translation does.

<http://translate.google.com/#en|de|google%20is%20stupid%0A>

------
eslachance
French has the same error, "Google n'est pas stupide".

Funny: "ist doof" translates to english as "sucks", not "is stupid".

